# What temp should a Pentium D idle at?



## beyond_amusia (Feb 20, 2008)

My CPU (see specs) idles at 48-50C with my fans going full blast. I changed my thermal paste to the Antec Silver Formula 5 (was unable to get Artic Silver at the time), re-arranged my cables as best as I could in my case... Not sure what else I can do short of changing my heatsink out completely. My current heatsink is a Zalman CNPS7700-CU (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115). I noticed Zalman said it's for Pentium 4's, but in the customer reviews people are sayin they used it on quad cores and were achiving 36C idle...  Am I doing something wrong or is it normal for a Pentium D 925\930 to run this hot?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 20, 2008)

Someone? Please? lol.


----------



## stordoff (Feb 20, 2008)

AFAIK, the Pentium D series run far hotter than the newer quad cores. Exactly how hot, I'm unsure


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

pentium D can be extremely hot. Preslers arent that hot, i have a 3.2G presler in this house.

Either you messed up the grease job (the antec stuff is quite poor, btw), the cooler isnt on right - or your temps are just innacurate. Not all mobos read the temps accurately.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 20, 2008)

my old 820 ideld @ 44C with stock intel HSF, just to give you an idea


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

the presler i have in the next room idles at 42C, and its on a zalman 7000-Cu.

Are you sure the voltages are right? If you're overvolting/overclocking that would raise temps.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 20, 2008)

temp readings from motherboard to motherboard or chip to chip should never be taken as absolute temps.. at best they are simply "relative" readouts and should be viewed as such..

the P4 chips did run relatively hot.. some up near 100 C under load with their stock cooler.. it never did them any harm thow..

trog


----------



## btarunr (Feb 20, 2008)

Depends. The Presler is a 65nm core, the Smithfield is 90nm and hence has a way higher TDP >130W while the Presler is slightly cooler. A Smithfield could idle at 45C with as high as 65~70 C on  while a Presler runs cooler, 35~40C idle ; upto 60C load. If you're planning on a cooler, go for a bigger one like Zalman CNPS 9700, AC Freezer 7 Pro, etc.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2008)

The temps look about right for that cpu they were hard to cool.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 20, 2008)

it was the beginning of the end for the P4.. the die shrink didnt work and produce the expected lower temps and desired higher clocks.. leakage i think was the problem.. 

read your hstory btarunr..

trog


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 20, 2008)

Info for all Pentium D's here.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

People PLEASE.
Presler are the COLDEST P4 dual. They are a 65nm CPU (like the core 2 duo/quad). they are NOT A PRESCOTT. Prescott was the hot mofo.

If you idle is above 45C, i suggest double checking everything cooling related, as well as lowering CPU voltage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2008)

If it helps any, my old Celeron D 347 idled at 50C. Netburst based. So, for stock cooling, I would say it is normal.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> If it helps any, my old Celeron D 347 idled at 50C. Netburst based. So, for stock cooling, I would say it is normal.



he's on a zalman 7700. that aint stock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> he's on a zalman 7700. that aint stock.



Oh I know, I read the thread. Just was stating from a personal standpoint.

Beyond_amusia,

Try reapplying your thermal paste and reseating the heatsink. If it doesn't drop then there may be something wrong with the temp sensor on the motherboard.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 23, 2008)

I've re-applied the grease 3 times over the last few months with no better results. I think I'll just have to take it to Geek Squad or something and have them put on some Artic Silver... *sigh* I'd just upgrade to another CPU, but this board don't support the Core chips. I have the fans going full blast and I rearanged my cables the best I could, but I'm not one for running wires under the mobo and stuff... I'm warry of messing with the paste anymore by myself, since 775 is not exactly durable. In any case, thank you all very much for your input.


----------



## manub (Jan 23, 2013)

Well i have been using 925 from 5 years and it never went pas 35c at idle, tryin using some additional fans, also make sure there is enough ventilation inside the cabinet


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2013)

manub said:


> Well i have been using 925 from 5 years and it never went pas 35c at idle, tryin using some additional fans, also make sure there is enough ventilation inside the cabinet



this is a 5 year old thread....


----------

